# Good Morning, Copley



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just am blown away by the beauty and light in this photo. You caught it perfectly!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you say "chameleon".....  Great shot.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Beautiful picture and I agree on the coloring.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Be still my heart!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW - Totally should be on the calender for November!!!! He is stunning.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous pic!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow beautiful picture! Definately worth framing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Amazing colors...Copley looks absolutely regal!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Simply stunning photograph! I have been longing for coastal Maine and autumn, and the light and color and beauty in this picture is not salving the longing. :doh: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shot Jill. Copley looks so regal posing in the field.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow Jill, very nice.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

That picture took my breath away! You must be in awe of his beauty. I think that pic should be on a stamp!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning picture, I def agree should be in a calender!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a stunning photo!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Totally awesome.....I think you should post weekly pictures!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Breath taking! Thank you for filling my day with the warmth of your photo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

This morning on the radio they quoted Dostoevsky "Beauty will save the world". I've been thinking about that all day. And here it is.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, thanks so much everyone. There is nothing like sharing sunrise with four goldens.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What a gorgeous picture. Stunning dog, stunning setting, stunning capture. WOW!!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful picture! You should have that one framed.


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

There is nothing better then Autumn in New England and spending it with our goldens is even better it seems to bring out the best in my boys with the colors and pictures of them just seem better this time of the year. Your pictures are great thank you for sharing


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Absolutely!!




Montana's Mommy said:


> WOW - Totally should be on the calender for November!!!! He is stunning.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Now we know why they are the color they are. This is a calendar shot for sure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely stunning photo!


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow...those pictures are simply amazing! They look like they're right out of National Geographic...seriously


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

what a beautiful dog!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I do think goldens look their best with the world in fall colors.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copley*

What a stunning picture.
I bet Copley NEVER HAS A BAD HAIR DAY!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww.. that is a beautiful shot


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

The light on this photo is perfect and your dog is absolutely amazing. Nicely done! :appl:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley is a bit overphotographed, lol, but I do love him bc he is such a ham.


----------

